# Concealed Hinges with wide angle for inset doors



## HexusOdy (20 Oct 2021)

The missus wanted to reorganise our kitchen cupboard space with internal pullouts which is fair enough because cupboards just end up a mess with stuff pushed to the back. 

Rather than make something it's much cheaper to buy chrome baskets that come with hinges at about £25 each for a 600mm carcass. Which I did. 

However, I forgot to account for the inset doors which don't clear the internal space. They currently have concealed euro hinges which open to somewhere between 100 and 110 degrees and I need a direct replacement I can plug into the existing cups that will throw the door out. I'm guessing something like 150 to 170 degrees would be required. 

There's plenty for full overlays but struggling to find anything for insets. Anyone used anything before?


----------



## Distinterior (20 Oct 2021)

Try looking at Blum hinges......They do a 155 degree hinge that pushes the door out & across far enough to allow you to open a drawer/wire basket without it clashing with the door. If your existing hinges are already Blum, it should just be a matter of changing the hinges and fitting them onto your existing doors and cabinet back plates.

Edit.
Ipswich Plastics are not too far from you, .....they should be able to sort you out.


----------



## Oakay (18 Nov 2021)

Blum warn about small children losing the tips of their fingers in some of the wide opening versions of their hinges so please assess risk before use. Also make sure the bulkier hinge will not obstruct the drawer when closed. Should be fine if not too close to the front of the cabinet.








Blum 170° Inset Hinge


Blum 170 degree hinge kit for inset door applications consists of 1 x hinge and mounting plate.




www.trade-hinges.co.uk


----------



## johnnyb (19 Nov 2021)

it's hard to definitively say but some of these fit a face frame and some I have to make overlay and make a fake face frame door. tbf I have altered things before making the cabinet as well( made the cabinet bigger frame smaller etc.. odd hinges are available like integrated fridge hinges.


----------



## Ollie78 (19 Nov 2021)

Even if the door itself clears by using a wider opening hinge might the hinges themselves still be in the way? 

Ollie


----------



## Chippymint (23 Nov 2021)

Take a look at Cranked hinges. There are various types but many do allow full access to the cabinet when the door is opened and the door is flush fitting. However, they cannot be adjusted like a conventional Euro cabinet hinge. 
The better ones are more expensive but long lasting.


----------

